# Currently Seeking Gainful Employment southwest Pennsylvania.



## Cutch (Oct 19, 2020)

Hello, My name is William and I am seeking to start a new career field in tree service. 

I currently live in southwestern Pennsylvania but am willing to move for work. 

*Skills/ qualifications:*

Class A cdl. Airbrake, doubles/triples, and tanker endorsement. Intrastate license.
Familiar with safe operation of power saws and heavy machinery.

Passionate about tree service and arboriculture. Aspiring tree climber.
Problem solving, critical thinking, and analytical skills.
Ability to follow written and verbal directions. Proficient organization and tracking skills.


If you are interested in having a highly motivated, in shape, and eager employee feel free to contatct me via Direct message here or via my e-mail [email protected]

I have my full resume available upon request and am open to all opportunities.

I look forward to your correspondence, 

~William


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2020)

As of 2 November 2020 I have started working for Monster Tree Service in southwestern Pa. 

Thank you to those who reached out to me and I'm glad to be a part of this site (even If I mostly browse)


----------



## Ittybittyfitty (Nov 5, 2020)

Congrats on your new position, I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 5, 2020)

Thanks. I'm really enjoying the work.


----------



## BraschBros (Dec 13, 2020)

Congratulations on the new position, I am from the area and I knows of Monster, they are good people and do good work!


----------



## Jacob's (Jan 13, 2021)

Cutch said:


> Hello, My name is William and I am seeking to start a new career field in tree service.
> 
> I currently live in southwestern Pennsylvania but am willing to move for work.
> 
> ...


JACOB’S PROFESSIONAL TREE & SHRUB CARE INC
IS LOOKING FOR A PASSIONATE ARBORIST ASAP
CALL JACOB @ 484-547-9472
HEALTH CARE BENEFITS
SIMPLE IRA RETIREMENT SAVINGS PLAN MATCHED AT 3%
Well-established, professional, elite tree care company located in Bethlehem, PA looking forward to finding the best candidate with the right qualifications and a passion for the art and science of arboriculture to join our safe and professional team. We have (1) position for an ISA certified arborist/climber/crew leader available. Candidate must have a valid PA drivers license, ISA certified arborist preferably, vast tree climbing experience and also have the skills to perform all forms and types of pruning, as well as able to remove any tree in any location with the right equipment. Preferred added qualifications would include- vast experience operating an aerial lift truck, PA CDL license, PA pesticide applicators license/ IPM skills/plant health care skills. All of our qualified team members utilize the best and newest equipment and trucks available. Competitive pay and benefits based upon candidate’s experience and time with the company. Please Call Jacob @ 484-547-9472 or contact via email at [email protected].


----------

